# Bareback riding painful crotch



## saskia111 (9 March 2016)

Has anyone experience with riding a bony horse bareback? And pain in your crotch afterwards?


----------



## Enfys (9 March 2016)

Why did you do that ?  

Bruising would be a possible cause of pain perhaps.


----------



## LHIS (9 March 2016)

Sounds like you've bruised yourself. Maybe try a saddle next time


----------



## HashRouge (9 March 2016)

I also think if you're sore then the horse may well be too. Might be better to use a saddle, for both your sakes!


----------



## saskia111 (9 March 2016)

Bruising is possible i guess. But i think i damaged something in my pelvic floor. Doctors found nothing wrong. So is there anyone who also rode bareback on a bony horse?


----------



## pixie (9 March 2016)

I used to ride an older horse with a bony back.  I never had any pain, must have been your position?  Do you sit quite heavily perhaps?


----------



## stencilface (9 March 2016)

I used to ride mine with a bony back when I was a kid, it was far easier sticking on him than it is the round barrel types


----------



## Enfys (9 March 2016)

saskia111 said:



			Bruising is possible i guess. But i think i damaged something in my pelvic floor. Doctors found nothing wrong. So is there anyone who also rode bareback on a bony horse?
		
Click to expand...

Deep bruising can take a considerable time to heal. Good to know you have had a check-up just in case.


----------



## Max123 (9 March 2016)

Take a bath with Epsom Salts


----------



## Shay (10 March 2016)

Did anyone check for Symphisis Pubis Dysfunction?  This is where the cartilage which holds the two front wings of the pelvis together separates.  Often from a tumble in childhood.  (I'm presuming you are female here - if that is wrong sorry!!)  The ligaments which normally hold the pelvis together - and allow it to flex - do just fine and there is no problem until pregnancy softens those ligaments and the pelvis separates causing significant deep pelvic pain.  But if you have been bumping about on a bony spine you might have strained those ligaments - or possibly caused a separation if there was not one before.  A maternity Physio is the most common source of diagnosis I know of - simply because SPD very rarely causes problems outside of pregnancy.  But a good sports physio might be able to help.  That said - I'm not aware of any treatment other than supportive.  It hurts like heck - but it heals.  Until you get pregnant!


----------



## saskia111 (10 March 2016)

Yes i am female. I have a burning pain in my genital skin and the muscles around.


----------



## Enfys (10 March 2016)

saskia111 said:



			Yes i am female. I have a burning pain in my genital skin and the muscles around.
		
Click to expand...

ouchy. From experience of  a torn shoulder, that sounds like torn muscles/ligaments,  tears burn like the devil and take ages to heal. 

Shay gives good advice,  ask your Dr.


----------

